# Milwaukee Area Campgrounds



## SSGCheese (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello,

Looking to get a little insight from some of the members here. I am moving to the Milwaukee area for work this summer and looking for a good campground to stay at for the summer while house hunting. Any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

Its a pretty good drive but there's a small place in Manitowac. Scheffel's Hideaway Campground. Owners are really nice. Clean small place.


----------

